# Mavaton X



## Rob Fisher (11/12/18)

I have noticed a few reviewers use what looks like dirty cotton wick and always wondered what wick it was... well I have been sent a tin of it by Péter Sárközi from KHW Mods (Dvarw Man) and it's Mavaton X organic cotton made in Edenton North Carolina in the US.

I have delayed testing it because it looks funny compared to TFC... I thought I would test it because Péter asked me if I had tested it yet...

It's difficult to work with compared to the highly processed cotton like TFC and CB etc... but I wicked up a Dvarw DL with it and am giving it a go. I really expected to dislike it and maybe get a cotton taste from it... but there is no cotton taste and no break in which was surprising... the flavour I'm getting is really good... and seems to be on par with the best.

I will see how it performs over a couple of days but I can say it's yet another option to use for sure.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 2


----------



## skola (11/12/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> I have noticed a few reviewers use what looks like dirty cotton wick and always wondered what wick it was... well I have been sent a tin of it by Peter Sarkozi from KHW Mods (Dvarw Man) and it's Mavaton X organic cotton made in Edenton North Carolina in the US.
> 
> I have delayed testing it because it looks funny compared to TFC... I thought I would test it because Peter asked me if I had tested it yet...
> 
> ...


Mavaton X aka Jai's Belly Fluff?

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/12/18)

skola said:


> Mavaton X aka Jai's Belly Fluff?



Yip 100%

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. B (11/12/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> I have noticed a few reviewers use what looks like dirty cotton wick and always wondered what wick it was... well I have been sent a tin of it by Péter Sárközi from KHW Mods (Dvarw Man) and it's Mavaton X organic cotton made in Edenton North Carolina in the US.
> 
> I have delayed testing it because it looks funny compared to TFC... I thought I would test it because Péter asked me if I had tested it yet...
> 
> ...


So that's where my old sock went to!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Lawrence A (11/12/18)

What are all them dirty bits in the cotton? 

Surely it is not a the healthiest option out there to have some bit of 'dirt' potentially pressed up against a coil during your vape or leaching who knows what into your juice?

Maybe I am over-thinking it, but it just seems gross.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/12/18)

Lawrence A said:


> What are all them dirty bits in the cotton?
> 
> Surely it is not a the healthiest option out there to have some bit of 'dirt' potentially pressed up against a coil during your vape or leaching who knows what into your juice?
> 
> Maybe I am over-thinking it, but it just seems gross.



That was my thoughts exactly when I opened the tin... those "bits" are parts of the cotton seeds and part of the natural organic cotton at a best guess. And the part that is really boggling me is that the flavour is really really good... I can't quite put my finger on it yet but this Mavaton X Organic cotton is unlike any wicking material I have tried before... and just for the record, I hate Japanese Cotton which most people swear by... I get a horrible cotton taste from it... and this Mavaton has none of that taste... 

I'm on tank refill number three and the taste is still 100% on point.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (11/12/18)

All i can think is that this is before the bleaching process that we get in commercial cotton like CB which does sound healthier.
However, those seeds do bother me


----------



## Mr. B (11/12/18)

SmokeyJoe said:


> All i can think is that this is before the bleaching process that we get in commercial cotton like CB which does sound healthier.
> However, those seeds do bother me


Ja this seems like a more raw and not heavily processed version to me


----------



## zadiac (11/12/18)

I think this is what I'm looking for. I've always said I wish I could get raw unprocessed cotton to use and this may be it. Uncle @Rob Fisher, please let us know you final thoughts on this. I'd like to give this a try.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/12/18)

zadiac said:


> I think this is what I'm looking for. I've always said I wish I could get raw unprocessed cotton to use and this may be it. Uncle @Rob Fisher, please let us know you final thoughts on this. I'd like to give this a try.



@zadiac I'm really really impressed with it... my daughter does the testing of my gear because she has a fantastic palate and identities components in juices and really nails juice tests. I did a blind taste test with her on two identical setups with different wicks and she chose Mavaton X by a large margin... I thought I was imagining things and she confirmed the fact that the berries and litchi were way more prominent!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (11/12/18)

So the next question is... When will the local vendors stock it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (12/12/18)

Just ordered a sample pack directly from the manufacturer. Can't wait to test it.

https://www.cottonman.com/mx.html

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/12/18)

baksteen8168 said:


> So the next question is... When will the local vendors stock it?



Not sure if any local vendors will stock it... it's been around for a long time already... let's hope one of the vendors bring it in...

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/12/18)

Mavaton X continues to impress!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. B (15/12/18)

zadiac said:


> Just ordered a sample pack directly from the manufacturer. Can't wait to test it.
> 
> https://www.cottonman.com/mx.html


How much in ZAR did it work out to incl shipping?


----------



## Resistance (15/12/18)

zadiac said:


> I think this is what I'm looking for. I've always said I wish I could get raw unprocessed cotton to use and this may be it. Uncle @Rob Fisher, please let us know you final thoughts on this. I'd like to give this a try.


True,that is what cotton really looks like after brushing it and just before processing.
Wouldn't be bad to try it.


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/12/18)

Had a long time vaper at my place today and he wicked a few of his go-to setups with Mavaton X today... was so interesting to watch his face... the same face I made when I tested it... surprise and WOW! He went off with a sample of it to test some more but there is no question that it's a real boggler to take the funky cotton like that can get that extra flavour from a setup you thought was as close to perfect as it can get.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (16/12/18)

Mr. B said:


> How much in ZAR did it work out to incl shipping?



R240


----------



## M.Adhir (9/1/19)

zadiac said:


> R240


Hi. Did you receive delivery as yet? just curious as to turnaround time, and whether they send via normal post or DHL etc?
looking at grabbing a few tins or bags to try it out.


----------



## jm10 (9/1/19)

M.Adhir said:


> Hi. Did you receive delivery as yet? just curious as to turnaround time, and whether they send via normal post or DHL etc?
> looking at grabbing a few tins or bags to try it out.



Lets do this thing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (9/1/19)

M.Adhir said:


> Hi. Did you receive delivery as yet? just curious as to turnaround time, and whether they send via normal post or DHL etc?
> looking at grabbing a few tins or bags to try it out.



Maybe if a few of us can club together we can split the shipping costs as this does sound interesting and I would like to try a tin of it myself.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/1/19)

I shipped to my MyUS account in Florida and they were very quick on shipping. After trying a small tin I ordered the large bottle.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## zadiac (9/1/19)

M.Adhir said:


> Hi. Did you receive delivery as yet? just curious as to turnaround time, and whether they send via normal post or DHL etc?
> looking at grabbing a few tins or bags to try it out.



lol......I actually forgot about it......hahaha.(I'm weird that way) I'll go check on the status of the shipment and comment here again.

Edit: Well now. There's no place to log into the website to check previous orders and I have never received any shipping information from them via e-mail. I only have my paypal receipt to prove that I paid them. The "Contact Us" page on the website doesn't exist. I have sent an e-mail asking for a tracking number, but since it's a very small order, they'll probably ignore me. Seems a bit suspicious to me.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## zadiac (9/1/19)

M.Adhir said:


> Hi. Did you receive delivery as yet? just curious as to turnaround time, and whether they send via normal post or DHL etc?
> looking at grabbing a few tins or bags to try it out.



Well, I got a response from cottonman.com and a tracking number. My order is still floating on the USPS network and left the US on the 23rd of December. That's where the tracking stops and I have no idea where my package is or if I'm even going to get it.


----------



## M.Adhir (9/1/19)

zadiac said:


> Well, I got a response from cottonman.com and a tracking number. My order is still floating on the USPS network and left the US on the 23rd of December. That's where the tracking stops and I have no idea where my package is or if I'm even going to get it.



Had this issue with other stuff in November.
Still hasn't arrived. Tracking status last said it was within the 'partner network' or something like that.
Suspect it arrived in SA and got into our postal abyss.


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/1/19)

zadiac said:


> Well, I got a response from cottonman.com and a tracking number. My order is still floating on the USPS network and left the US on the 23rd of December. That's where the tracking stops and I have no idea where my package is or if I'm even going to get it.



USPS in the US works very well most times... if it's heading to SA then the SA Post Office is where the wheels are going to come off. I have stopped trying to get anything via SAPO!

That's why I have an account at MyUS.com and ship everything from outside SA to MyUS and then consolidate a few parcel and DHL to SA.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/1/19)

M.Adhir said:


> Had this issue with other stuff in November.
> Still hasn't arrived. Tracking status last said it was within the 'partner network' or something like that.
> Suspect it arrived in SA and got into our postal abyss.



That is EXACTLY what has happened! SAPO is F'ing USELESS!


----------



## zadiac (7/2/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> That was my thoughts exactly when I opened the tin... those "bits" are parts of the cotton seeds and part of the natural organic cotton at a best guess. And the part that is really boggling me is that the flavour is really really good... I can't quite put my finger on it yet but this Mavaton X Organic cotton is unlike any wicking material I have tried before... and just for the record, I hate Japanese Cotton which most people swear by... I get a horrible cotton taste from it... and this Mavaton has none of that taste...
> 
> I'm on tank refill number three and the taste is still 100% on point.



Sorry Uncle Rob, but I get a heavy cotton taste off this. It's not a bad taste, but it's quite heavy. Only wicked it now, but will see how long it takes to "run in".

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/2/19)

zadiac said:


> Sorry Uncle Rob, but I get a heavy cotton taste off this. It's not a bad taste, but it's quite heavy. Only wicked it now, but will see how long it takes to "run in".



Wow! Really! I get no cotton taste at all! Stick with it and really taste the flavour difference... let me know how you go!


----------



## Silver (8/2/19)

zadiac said:


> Sorry Uncle Rob, but I get a heavy cotton taste off this. It's not a bad taste, but it's quite heavy. Only wicked it now, but will see how long it takes to "run in".



What juice were you vaping on it @zadiac ?

Maybe the Red Pill in Robs setup is masking the cotton taste?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## zadiac (8/2/19)

Silver said:


> What juice were you vaping on it @zadiac ?
> 
> Maybe the Red Pill in Robs setup is masking the cotton taste?



I'm vaping a dessert tobacco @Silver. Run-in time is about a whole tank (5.5ml), but then the flavor gets real good, I have to say.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## GSM500 (8/2/19)

Still hoping for a local stockist

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/4/19)

For those of you with the eternal quest for the perfect wicking material, I'm happy to say that Mavaton X has a new version and it's a lot "cleaner" and easier to work with than the previous version.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## GSM500 (9/4/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> For those of you with the eternal quest for the perfect wicking material, I'm happy to say that Mavaton X has a new version and it's a lot "cleaner" and easier to work with than the previous version.
> View attachment 163160
> View attachment 163161
> View attachment 163162
> View attachment 163163


But still no local stockists?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/4/19)

GSM500 said:


> But still no local stockists?



Nope... but I'm sure @Zeki Hilmi can be convinced to do a group buy on his next order to Hungary!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## CaliGuy (9/4/19)

Glad to hear Movation have made some improvement as long as its for the better. Still trying to get over the TFC Elite that ended up worse then the orginal when they changed it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/4/19)

CaliGuy said:


> Glad to hear they have made some improvement as long as its for the better. Still trying to get over the TFC Elite that ended up worse then the orginal when the changed it.



Do you prefer the old one vs the Elite?


----------



## CaliGuy (9/4/19)

Orginal TFC was better in my opinion, easier to work with and great flavour. TFC Elite not so much, think the change in density threw my wicking off, don’t get the same flavour as before.

Will try Movation X when someone brings it in locally.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/3/20)

Despite the hassle factor and wastage when using Mavaton X it is still the best wicking for my setups!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/3/20)

"Mavaton's X is a non GMO cotton variety developed by the University of Arkansas UA22. Grown and processed by Cottonman.com, LLC for an elite vaping experience. Grown on my organic farm on Mavaton Rd. Edenton, NC. Using only safe products to both produce and process, it is the first USDA Certified Organic Cotton Wick. Growing cotton in Eastern NC region tends to produce a thicker cotton fiber. Thicker fiber withstands higher temperatures, ultimately providing the user a longer lasting wick. We take pride in safely removing the natural oils and waxes to ensure a safe, absorbent cotton product with the highest possible capillary action. No Flavor Issues No Break In My equipment is all very nice but low production with lots of labor. We don't crank out 1000's of lbs. a day. Lucky to get 1 lb. actually. Anyway, I love what I do and I hope you enjoy my Mavaton X Organic Cotton Wick Try it today ~ you will not be disappointed.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/6/20)

Mavaton X is still the top of the heap despite the wastage and the fact it's probably the most expensive of the wicking materials... but as a percentage of the total vaping cost it's really a non-issue when striving for the perfect vape!

Big rewick tonight!

Before!



After



The wastage!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Silo (15/6/20)

zadiac said:


> I'm vaping a dessert tobacco @Silver. Run-in time is about a whole tank (5.5ml), but then the flavor gets real good, I have to say.



Sounds like when I commonly wick too hard with Japanese cotton.

I know Rob said he hates it. But I swear you take Jap cotton, boil it, and it looks the same as this.

I boil and dry all my Japanese Cotton, it gives it that extra fluff and no other cotton lasts this long for me. I very lightly do the "scottish roll", otherwise you get cotton taste, about 3 times the size of the coil. I used to use it without boiling with great results, you have to separate it quite a bit before rolling, and slightly too tight and it will give cotton taste.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CMMACKEM (10/10/20)

I've got to thank @Rob Fisher for this creating this thread.

I had a scare today as there does not seem to be any more Kendo cotton in South Africa which is the only cotton that I will use as it excels with complex eliquids and their flavor notes. TFC, Cotton Bacon V2 + Prime, Cotton Candy and Native Wicks have all been big let downs compared.

After searching frantically for a worthy replacement, I stumbled on this thread and also saw that it was Jai Haze(Do not like the guy personally) approved, along with doing some additional research. I drove to an awesome vape specialty store called Vapers Cafe in PTA from JHB who seems to be the only store in Gauteng that stocks Mavaton.

Wow, this cotton is incredible. It has a similar texture to Kendo and for the first time with another cotton brand, the flavor is on par or even ever so slightly better than Kendo.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/10/20)

Only a pleasure @CMMACKEM! I know how you feel... when I first tried it I was unsure why the flavour was so good and quite different. I then got my mate to try it and watched his face. Same story! Mavaton X is the way and the life!

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (10/10/20)

CMMACKEM said:


> I've got to thank @Rob Fisher for this creating this thread.
> 
> I had a scare today as there does not seem to be any more Kendo cotton in South Africa which is the only cotton that I will use as it excels with complex eliquids and their flavor notes. TFC, Cotton Bacon V2 + Prime, Cotton Candy and Native Wicks have all been big let downs compared.
> 
> ...



thanks @CMMACKEM 
Am curious to hear if you get to try it out on tobaccoes and tobacco desserty type juices

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## CMMACKEM (10/10/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Only a pleasure @CMMACKEM! I know how you feel... when I first tried it I was unsure why the flavour was so good and quite different. I then got my mate to try it and watched his face. Same story! Mavaton X is the way and the life!



When wicking with Kendo, I had to pour several drops of juice on the cotton and dry burn to get rid of that initial cotton taste. Mavaton does not have any of that but all the flavor.

Thanks again, I had a huge panic with the Kendo.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## CMMACKEM (10/10/20)

Silver said:


> thanks @CMMACKEM
> Am curious to hear if you get to try it out on tobaccoes and tobacco desserty type juices



I don't have any tobaccos unfortunately, it is outstanding with desserts/breakfast and fruits though.

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## adriaanh (10/10/20)

CMMACKEM said:


> I've got to thank @Rob Fisher for this creating this thread.
> 
> I had a scare today as there does not seem to be any more Kendo cotton in South Africa which is the only cotton that I will use as it excels with complex eliquids and their flavor notes. TFC, Cotton Bacon V2 + Prime, Cotton Candy and Native Wicks have all been big let downs compared.
> 
> ...



Try Vapers Corner
https://vaperscorner.co.za/product/mavaton-x-cotton/
And Sir Vape 
https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/copy-of-new-cotton-bacon-prime

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BioHAZarD (10/10/20)

adriaanh said:


> Try Vapers Corner
> https://vaperscorner.co.za/product/mavaton-x-cotton/
> And Sir Vape
> https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/copy-of-new-cotton-bacon-prime


Have to love that lazy copy/paste of a link for cotton bacon


----------



## adriaanh (10/10/20)

Yeah noticed that too, but least it goes to the correct product.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## CMMACKEM (20/10/20)

Still agree with @Rob Fisher definitely the best cotton in the market, suggest everyone at least try it.

Not hard to wick with either, I would suggest taking cotton off the top(The longer side), easier to peel off and handle.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## CashKat88 (20/10/20)

I'm going for a little holiday to Durban this weekend so I'll stop by the sirs on the way in and pick me up a pack.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## zadiac (20/10/20)

I was one of the first people on this forum to buy this cotton. Tried it. It's crap. My CBP is way better (for me, that is).

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Can relate 1 | Informative 3


----------



## NecroticAngel (20/10/20)

If I happen to have some handed to me I'll try it. I've tried so many and bacon prime just beats everyone by 100miles. Including bacon v2!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hakhan (20/10/20)

zadiac said:


> I was one of the first people on this forum to buy this cotton. Tried it. It's crap. My CBP is way better (for me, that is).


don't get any flavour difference. a bit like kendo gold in texture and how the juice beads of it. definitely no cotton taste. for the price I will stick with CBP.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Willem.Adriaan.L (20/10/20)

Bought a pack of mavaton and i am very happy with it. Was a big cotton bacon prime fan and i am sold on the mavaton. Flavours are more clear and defined. Its like comparing 720p to 1080p.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/10/20)

Just goes to show there are horses for courses... for me, there is nothing to touch Mavaton X and CBP I dislike intensely.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Jengz (20/10/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Just goes to show there are horses for courses... for me, there is nothing to touch Mavaton X and CBP I dislike intensely.


Ay skipper, i can't stand CB prime! It is horrendous for me! I actually got upset vaping 2mls of juice on that cotton

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## fbb1964 (21/10/20)

Interesting thread. Found one vendor in Australia that sells Mavaton x at AU$ 42 a packet. That's seriously expensive with cotton selling between AU$ 6 to AU$12 a tin. The talk of the town as the best cotton in AU is this one. It's called KGB Kotton. Sells for about AU$ 12 a tin.
Saw a thread on a AU social media site a while ago and all the vapers sworn to it being the holy grail of vaping cotton. I have a tin but haven't tried it yet. Like 80 % of my stash bought for that you never know one day to use. The few times I've wicked I've used BCP and it was ok. But then I don't wick much diy still prefer my better attys and coils I've stocked up on. My current goto atty is the Zeus sub ohm and it's in a class of its own.

Good review of KGB found here..

https://www.vapersgarage.com/kgb-kotton-cotton-review/


----------



## CashKat88 (21/10/20)

fbb1964 said:


> Interesting thread. Found one vendor in Australia that sells Mavaton x at AU$ 42 a packet. That's seriously expensive with cotton selling between AU$ 6 to AU$12 a tin. The talk of the town as the best cotton in AU is this one. It's called KGB. Sells for about AU$ 12 a tin. Saw a thread on a AU social media site a while ago and all the vapers sworn to it being the holy grail of vaping cotton. I have a tin but haven't tried it yet. Like 80 % of my stash bought for that you never know one day to use. The few times I've wicked I've used CBP and it was ok. But then I don't wick much diy still prefer my better attys and coils I've stocked up on. My current goto atty is the Zeus sub ohm and it's in a class of its own.
> 
> Good review of KGB found here..
> 
> https://www.vapersgarage.com/kgb-kotton-cotton-review/


That is seriously expensive cotton in Oz, Over here its sold for much less, R250 but for us that's quite expensive, I'm not a fan of CBP at all, it mutes the flavor but I heard its great with dessert which I despise, I like fruity flavors with ice so CBV2 is a winner for me. Def going to try this Mavaton X though and see if the hype is real.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CMMACKEM (7/12/20)

Something that I must mention but for the past 1 - 1.5 years I have been having these strange chest pains that I only feel if I cough(Hardly ever) or sneeze. After switching to Mavaton from Kendo these chest pains have gone.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 1 | Informative 2


----------



## dombank (7/12/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> I shipped to my MyUS account in Florida and they were very quick on shipping. After trying a small tin I ordered the large bottle.
> View attachment 155401



How does MyUS shipping work?


----------



## Stranger (7/12/20)

Sorry guys, I have to debate here. It is not the cotton !!!

https://sites.psu.edu/siowfa15/2015/10/22/why-are-everyones-taste-buds-different/


----------



## Stranger (7/12/20)

OK, after reading that you could say it is the cotton, but not really, it is how our receptors react to the molecules that are released when the juice is vaporized along with some molecules from the cotton and the wire.

Just like wines, our receptors react. Not that the wine is crap, the correct term is

:It is not to my palette.

The same should apply to cotton, the cotton is not crap, it is just "not to your palette"


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/12/20)

dombank said:


> How does MyUS shipping work?



@dombank it's a parcel reviving and consolidation company. You sign up and get given a US Address (and they do the UK as well)... then you ship parcels to it and they store the parcels for you until you are ready to ship and then you DHL it to SA. Their DHL pricing is pretty good as well. You can't ship things like batteries and glues etc or any animal products but normal goodies are just fine. When the items arrive in SA you are charged a documentation fee as well as Vat.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Jmpb (1/1/21)

So I haven't exactly had the best luck with Mavaton X. Bought some from Sir Vape, and been having issues with it not soaking up the juice, not wicking very well.

Pics below demonstrate my issue, hoping @Rob Fisher or others would be able to assist me, I have no idea what i could be doing wrong. Also getting dry hits like mad.

So over here, i have threaded enough for what i feel would be right for a 3mm ID coil.




Have tucked the wick in and put a drop of juice on the top. As you can see, the juice literally sits as that drop forever. Cotton does not soak it in.



Now I have to try force the juice in with the bottle gently tapping the juice in so it absorbs into the cotton.




Here you can i've gotten most of the cotton to soak it up, but you can still see some dry spots that won't take in the juice.




And then here is some TFC Elite on the right and Mavaton on the left. With the mavaton the juice just rolls off and falls on the mat.

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/1/21)

Jmpb said:


> So I haven't exactly had the best luck with Mavaton X. Bought some from Sir Vape, and been having issues with it not soaking up the juice, not wicking very well.



@Jmpb I make sure my wick is saturated and test-fired and then fill the tank. Never had an issue ever. I'm at a loss as to why you are having a hassle.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jmpb (1/1/21)

Rob Fisher said:


> @Jmpb I make sure my wick is saturated and test-fired and then fill the tank. Never had an issue ever. I'm at a loss as to why you are having a hassle.


Yeah me too, The cotton is very fluffy from the get go, I'm not sure if I have to really roll up and compress the cotton basically before use.


----------



## CMMACKEM (1/1/21)

Jmpb said:


> Yeah me too, The cotton is very fluffy from the get go, I'm not sure if I have to really roll up and compress the cotton basically before use.



It looks good to me. How tight is the cotton inside the coil? There is a good video on Crafted Coil's facebook on the subject using a Reload(The RTA/RDA does not matter). Also do as Rob suggested and saturate the cotton and fire a few times.

If that fails, try using *slightly* less cotton in the wicking channels or make sure the cotton in the wicking channels is fully saturated, you can use tweezers.


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (2/1/21)

This is the same as Kendo Gold. You have to basically massage some juice into the cotton with your bottle tip and then drop some on the coils and fire at a low wattage for the cotton to start absorbing the liquid. You will see the cotton getting saturated all over and when it looks good you can close up and fill and Vape. 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/3/21)

Mavaton X for the win!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## DavyH (23/3/21)

I've been giving it a try and am really enjoying it. It's a bit more effort to work with, but the sheer neutrality of flavour makes it well worth the time.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/3/21)

DavyH said:


> I've been giving it a try and am really enjoying it. It's a bit more effort to work with, but the sheer neutrality of flavour makes it well worth the time.



100% Spot on @DavyH!


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/12/21)

Mavaton X is still my number one cotton!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------

